# Good Caramel Recipe?



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

I have gone through 2 different recipes for caramels and neither turned out. Rather than waste more of my boss's money (not to mention my time), anyone have a good caramel recipe?

I am going to dip some in chocolate and make some sea salt ones.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

This one is straight out of Grewling's "Chocolates and confections" and I make it about twice a week.

280 gr 33% cream

1360 gr milk

580 gr corn syrup

680 gr sugar

-cook to 112-114 celcius

What happened to the other batches, what went wrong?


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

well, I am ashamed to say that I tried Ina Garten's recipe and it was just WRONG with a big giant W!

Who ever wrote it did not type the recipe correctly. They couldn't have, it was just horrible.

The second one I felt like it had way too much cream. Even after chilling, it wouldn't come out of the pan. (which I lined with parchment and a light spray of cooking spray)

I will give this one a try, thanks so much!!!


----------



## goodchef (Apr 6, 2010)

This recipe will yield 3 cups 1 pound of sugar,(455g), 1/3 c (80ml) water, 1/2 tsp (2.5 ml) lemon juice, 2 Tblsp 930 ml) glucose or light corn syrup, 1 1/2 C (360 ml)heavy cream, 2 oz (55g) unsalted butter.Sure hope this wrks out for you.


----------



## eimal143 (Mar 23, 2011)

2 cups white sugar

1 cup packed brown sugar

1 cup corn syrup

1 cup evaporated milk

1 pint heavy whipping cream

1 cup butter

1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract

These are some Ive known for caramel recipe, I did tried it so delicious.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------

